# Applet pai.nt?



## Susi (17. Jul 2008)

Hallo,

habe gerade ein kleines Applet geschrieben. auf dem Applet sitzt eine JToolBar und auf dieser einige Buttons. Nachdem das Applet jedoch gestartet wurde liegen einige Buttons übereinander. Wenn ich dann die Fenstergröße einmal kurz ändere richten sich die Buttons korrekt aus.

Hat jemand eine Idee was das sein kann bzw. wie ich es abstellen kann?


----------



## Marco13 (17. Jul 2008)

*rumrat* mal ein "validate()" aufrufen, nachdem alle Buttons hinzugefügt wurden!?


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Jul 2008)

Code?


----------



## Susi (18. Jul 2008)

Hier mal der Code ein validate hilft leider nicht. Ich habe mal nur einen Button rauskopiert, da ich sonst sicherlich den Post sprengen würde.


```
public class MyToolBar extends JToolBar {
public MyToolBar() {		
		setFloatable(false);
		
		setOpaque(true);
		initComponents();
		validate();
		repaint();
	}

private void initComponents() {
		buttonStop = new JButton();
CellConstraints cc = new CellConstraints();
setLayout(new FormLayout(
					new ColumnSpec[] {
						FormFactory.DEFAULT_COLSPEC,
						FormFactory.DEFAULT_COLSPEC,
						FormFactory.DEFAULT_COLSPEC,
						new ColumnSpec(ColumnSpec.FILL, Sizes.DEFAULT, FormSpec.DEFAULT_GROW),
						FormFactory.DEFAULT_COLSPEC,
						FormFactory.DEFAULT_COLSPEC,
						FormFactory.DEFAULT_COLSPEC,
						FormFactory.DEFAULT_COLSPEC,
						FormFactory.LABEL_COMPONENT_GAP_COLSPEC,
						new ColumnSpec(ColumnSpec.FILL, Sizes.DEFAULT, FormSpec.DEFAULT_GROW),
						FormFactory.LABEL_COMPONENT_GAP_COLSPEC,
						FormFactory.DEFAULT_COLSPEC,
						FormFactory.DEFAULT_COLSPEC,
						//FormFactory.LABEL_COMPONENT_GAP_COLSPEC,
						FormFactory.DEFAULT_COLSPEC,
						FormFactory.DEFAULT_COLSPEC,
					},
					new RowSpec[] {
							FormFactory.DEFAULT_ROWSPEC
//							FormFactory.LINE_GAP_ROWSPEC,
//							FormFactory.DEFAULT_ROWSPEC
						}));


buttonStop.setIcon(iconStop);
		buttonStop.setToolTipText("ST");
		buttonStop.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
				sActionPerformed(e);
			}
		});
		buttonStop.setEnabled(false);
add(buttonStop, cc.xy(8, 1));


....

}

}
```


----------

